# JimScotland,Shiretor and Rapide561



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Guys

Can you let me know whether you are still planning to attend The Full Timers Rally at Top End Farm please.


stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Stew 
sorry, we have to cancel, please see PM and accept our apologies..


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

bump


----------

